# "Making" live rock?



## haribocolanappar (May 5, 2013)

I'm a student, and I was just given (!) a 1000 l (260 gal) fish tank. (In this thread, let's disregard foaming, filters and so on, live rock's the subject).

I want to make it into a saltwater tank but my problem is that it's recommended to have 1-2 lb live stone per gallon, costing roughly 500-1.000 USD. That's more than an entire month's student loan!

*Question One*
I want to remember hearing that you can cultivate your own live rock simply by buying live rock, dividing it with a chizzle into smaller pieces and spreading it over "dead" rock.

*Is this true, and if so, does the substrate rock have to be of any certain type?

How long would this generally take?*

*Question 2*
Does the live rock have to be from the same area as the other lifeforms you intend to put in there (so that they get the right microorganisms instead of an unfamilliar bacteria that might eat your fish)?


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

A word of caution.. Salt ain't a poor person's pursuit..If you're concerned about the cost of live rock... you'll go into cardiac arrest once you consider the cost of lighting!


----------



## perm_dogg (Apr 19, 2013)

If I were you, because I know 1st hand how expensive this addiction gets, I would start out with one or two decent sized live rocks and get your cycle going. You can add a bunch of dry rock later to fill the void of the tank, it just takes a long time for it to become "live" rock, but it definitely will. The biggest rock in my tank is a dry rock, but its starting to build up algae and transform. Either way, to add to williemcd's comment, patience is as important as cash and I'll be the first to admit, I need more of both


----------



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

Someone more experienced please correct me if I'm wrong, if you just layer the bottom with aragonite sand and put it lots of porous stuff like regular rocks, after enough time they will all be coated with the good bacteria that you have generated over time. Not all of the crazy good stuff from live rock but at least something to biologically filter your tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

stoopkid said:


> Someone more experienced please correct me if I'm wrong, if you just layer the bottom with aragonite sand and put it lots of porous stuff like regular rocks, after enough time they will all be coated with the good bacteria that you have generated over time. Not all of the crazy good stuff from live rock but at least something to biologically filter your tank.


No, doesn't work that way. Live Rock is extremely pourous, and capable of holding an incredible amount of Bacteria in it.
Garf Grunge is what I'd look at as far as making my own.
GARF.ORG - The reef aquarium place
Or Macro Rocks. Theres no need for all Live Rock.
100 Pounds Key Largo RockFree Shipping *in the continental US*


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I have heard lava rock works I've got some in my sump testing it its been in there 2mths constant light. Hasn't killed my fish but I cleaned it really good before putting it in but it's starting to get a lil growth on it


----------



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, when I say regular rock I mean like volcanic rock or something like that, not just some stones out of the yard.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

stoopkid said:


> Well, when I say regular rock I mean like volcanic rock or something like that, not just some stones out of the yard.


lol...your response made me laugh. Not sure why, probably sleep deprivation. 

Natural lava/volcanic rock shouldn't be used in an aquarium because it leeches undesirable stuff into the water. If you want specifics on what stuff, you can Google it.

Artificial lava rock, as I understand it, can be safely used in an aquarium and will grow all the cool stuff...bacteria, sponge, little crustaceans etc. I have not personally used it, but I've considered placing some in my sump.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

catfisherpro said:


> I have heard lava rock works I've got some in my sump testing it its been in there 2mths constant light. Hasn't killed my fish but I cleaned it really good before putting it in but it's starting to get a lil growth on it


----------



## stoopkid (Jan 2, 2012)

Goby said:


> lol...your response made me laugh. Not sure why, probably sleep deprivation.
> 
> Natural lava/volcanic rock shouldn't be used in an aquarium because it leeches undesirable stuff into the water. If you want specifics on what stuff, you can Google it.
> 
> Artificial lava rock, as I understand it, can be safely used in an aquarium and will grow all the cool stuff...bacteria, sponge, little crustaceans etc. I have not personally used it, but I've considered placing some in my sump.


I hadn't realized that was in issue. The stuff I'm using came from the LFS, not to mention it's a pretty "ideal" shape so I'm assuming it's artificial.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

stoopkid said:


> I hadn't realized that was in issue. The stuff I'm using came from the LFS, not to mention it's a pretty "ideal" shape so I'm assuming it's artificial.


I have to apologize...I wasn't laughing at you contemplating the use of lava rock...it was the "stones out of the yard" thing that hit me funny.


----------

